# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Test e only cycle with nolva only pct?

## 2xChamp

Was getting the stuff together to do a test e only cycle of 200mg twice a week for 10 weeks. I was thinking to take 10mg of nolva everyday on cycle then take 2 weeks off after the 10 weeks to let the test e clear then use nolva for 4 weeks at 40mg every day for pct. does this sound sufficient? Also I'll take some natural test boosters like DAA, trib, and ZMA during pct

----------


## grumpee

Stats ?

----------


## 2xChamp

Ill be 30 this year. I'm 5'9, 200lbs at around 17%bf. I've been lifting hard for over a year and have never done a cycle and thought it would be awesome to jump start my gains

----------


## grumpee

My first word of advice is drop some more weight and get below 15% body fat to help with e2 related sides. second you dont need nolva every day. Start your PCT od nolva and clomid 2 weeks after your last shot. Head over to the pct forum and read up on pct and doesages. And thirdly is your diet in check and what does it look like ? seeing that your 17% bf tells me it could use some improvment

----------


## 2xChamp

My diet def needs work. I'm on deployment right now but will be home in a few weeks so my diet will be better and more consistent. So a just nolva pct isn't a good idea? Also what are these e2 sides you speak of and what does bf have to do with it?

----------


## BryanS1987

Read this mate hope it helps,

Alot of people on this tell u do this and do that and all have there different opinions just try do as much research as u can and make your own mind up thats what im learning from beging on here, Everyone has amazing info but will always tell u to do your research. 

Hope this helps...

Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) : Nolvadex is a SERM. It selectively binds to certain estrogen receptors, effectively blocking the estrogen and stopping unwanted sides such as gyno . It DOES NOT lower estro levels in the blood, it only blocks it from binding to certain receptors. It also helps your blood fat levels. It does not suppress LH, blocks desired estro receptors and helps stop HCG from desensitizing your testicles to natural LH. Nolva should be used during HCG therapy, at 20 mg a day, for the reason i just mentioned. Can be used during cycle if you see signs of gyno . Its mainly used to block the estrogen spike when you come off cycle , and should be used right through to the end until natural test levels are back. One drawback to consider about Nolva is that it may cause progesterone receptors to become more sensitive. This means that while using progestins such as Deca or Tren , you may become more sensetive to progestin related gyno .

Thank Drummerboy for this as i stole it from his thread.

----------

